# PaSRBA Convention



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 6, 2009)

Anybody else planning on attending this show? I'd say even if you're close it's always a great learning experience.


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry to go off topic but I just read you live in Sligo, haha we have a Sligo here too, how do you pronounce it there sly-go? Sorry I'm very sad lol.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 6, 2009)

Lol- yep, that's exactly how you pronounce it. Try this one- "Knox"- pronounced "Knocks"


----------



## clevername (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep! We'll be there with our Silver Fox.:biggrin2:


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 6, 2009)

I just love the look of Silver Fox! Personally, I think they're beautiful! I know it's not until next month but anybody going is probably prepping now.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, those "baby reds" that had their own little thread on here are going to be there (only 2 of them). I forgot to inform you guys that I lost one of the kits at about 8 weeks to an unknown cause. It sort of looked as if she got frightened and snapped her neck??! I'm not sure what could have frightened her though as the barn is closed off from everything but the two horses on the other end that are tied in a stantion so they wouldn't have been doing anything.... sad. But anyhow, I have 2 does and 1 buck now! (Perfect ratio in my mind..lol!!)


----------



## clevername (Jan 6, 2009)

*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> I just love the look of Silver Fox! Personally, I think they're beautiful! I know it's not until next month but anybody going is probably prepping now.



Wait until you pet one! That's my favorite thing about them. Their coats are supposed to be long and dense with a "standing" quality to them.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 6, 2009)

Oh yeah, they're the only breed with "standing" fur! They're just so cool!


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 6, 2009)

*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> Lol- yep, that's exactly how you pronounce it. Try this one- "Knox"- pronounced "Knocks"


Ya we have a pub here in Ennis called Knoxs lol.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 6, 2009)

We plan on going to PaSRBA  I'll also be at the Farm Show this Friday.

Pam


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 6, 2009)

We used to go to the farm show (never showed before though). I love to look through their displays. The have some of the most awesome draft horse hitches! Will you be showing or judging, Pam?


----------



## pamnock (Jan 6, 2009)

Just judging.  There isn't much to see at the farm show on Friday, but we usually try to tour the state capitol building when we are in Harrisburg.



Pam


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 6, 2009)

I am going....just got my hotel room booked this morning. I am probably bringing about 8-10 rabbits...dutch and jersey woolies. Not sure exactly but that is what is great about this show...it is Day of Show. 

I love this show and this will be my 10th year going. See everyone there...I would love to meet all of you.

Sharon


----------



## Revverress (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm going.  I was planning on bringing all three of the English Lops, but I may leave two of them at home... Entry fees are killing me. ><

I'll be doing the youth activities on Friday night [I think that's when they said they are?], granted I can get out of school to drive up. And, I'll be showing both days this time.

I can't wait. :biggrin2:

Holly


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 6, 2009)

Wish I could go.


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm going! Can't wait, it's my favorite show of the year.

Roger


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol- I'll be the girl w/ the rather large stomach!!! It's about a 4 1/2 hour drive from here (not too bad, right?) but I'll be 6 months pregnant by then and the bathroom seems to be my very best friend so it will probably take us closer to 5 hours just to get there!!!!! Oh, the joys of rabbit shows- atleast Wade know's he gets to carry all the crates unless I put my little reds in one by themselves... I think they'd only be about 17-20 pounds total by then so I should be good with that. The whites though... ack! That crate will be nearing 30, if not slightly more!


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 7, 2009)

I'll be there! inkbouce:Really looking forward to it! Got my room reservation, sent in my cooping request... should have between 9 and 12 Flemish. You are right Sharon... day of show entries are wonderful, especially for a WINTER show! Never know what Mother nature is going to throw at us! (Remember 2 years ago when it was 10 degrees below 0 outside and everyones vehicles were freezing? And 5 years ago, we had over 2 feet of snow on the ground! Always a good time though!)


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

O yeah, I remember BOTH of those...ick... I hate cold. Actually 2 years ago when it was so cold (cold=very grumpy!) I woke up (come on, like 6:00 am on a weekend??!) and walked out the hall to Mr. Stewart's bright shinging face and "Rough night???" Ack- much better last year


----------



## LionheadLady (Jan 7, 2009)

We'll be going... My daughter is the one that shows.. She will be very very busy... She will be showing her new English Lop for the 1st time... her Holland Lops... Her Lionheads & her Jersey Woolies! We are so excited about going!



I booked our room, we are staying in the Hampton Inn... Where is everyone staying? I would love to meet all of you!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

I am staying at the Rodeway Inn as the quality inn was booked. Saved ten bucks a night though. 

We should think about getting together for dinner on saturday. There is a really large buffett (sp.) place about 30 minutes away. I think it is called Shady Glen but I am not positive. It had very good food for being so cheap!

Sharon


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 7, 2009)

I have reservations at the Quality Inn... (LOL! We are splitting the room 4 ways to save money!)


----------



## LionheadLady (Jan 7, 2009)

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> I am staying at the Rodeway Inn as the quality inn was booked. Saved ten bucks a night though.
> 
> We should think about getting together for dinner on saturday. There is a really large buffett (sp.) place about 30 minutes away. I think it is called Shady Glen but I am not positive. It had very good food for being so cheap!
> 
> Sharon


How many Jerseys are you bringing? We will be bringing 4-5... I looked at your site & your bunnies are beautiful!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

Anybody want to post pictures of the buns they're takin?? I have to take new website photos anyhow for these guys cuz I really need to get them sold.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

*LionheadLady wrote: *


> *Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I am staying at the Rodeway Inn as the quality inn was booked. Saved ten bucks a night though.
> ...




Thank you...I am probably bringing about 4 as a bunchof doeswill bepreggers. If they didn't take, then I will bring them too if they are nice.


----------



## LionheadLady (Jan 7, 2009)

What breeds will everyone be showing? I will be running around like a crazy women! My daughter is showing 4 breeds as I mentioned above & all in specialty shows too... Some of the specialty shows are only open so I will put them on the table for her... I am bringing her best friend to help in the wool room to put the lions & the jerseys on the table. Should be fun! LOL

I am afraid of her English Lop (I am more for the tiny bunnies lol) And I am going to have to put him on the table in the spec show, AHHHHHH!!!!! He is the biggest puppy so sweet but I like little tiny 3-4 pound bunnies LOL So this should be fun LOL


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

I should have 3 white new zealands and 3 reds (I try not to keep many in winter yet). Next year when my new barn is finished it'll be heated and the works so we should definately have more.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 7, 2009)

Well, once you master putting the E-lop on the table, you can come help me with my Flemish Giants! :biggrin2:


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha.. ok, you guys just got the name "very large bunny jugglers". I'm sure that's what it feels like most of the time. I used to show Cals, NZW & Reds, Satins and Mini Rex... always fun.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha.. ok, you guys just got the name "very large bunny jugglers". I'm sure that's what it feels like most of the time. I used to show Cals, NZW & Reds, Satins and Mini Rex... always fun.


----------



## LionheadLady (Jan 7, 2009)

My daughter begs me for flemish giants... LOL who knows maybe if I do get the Elop mastered she can get 1 LOL They get HUGE! I will need to open up a stall for 1 of those LOL



WHat size cage do you keep your in or are they in big hutches?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 7, 2009)

Her bunnies are amazing! I have held them! I want her boy Chubbs!

Starlight Rabbitry wrote:


> *LionheadLady wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *
> ...


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks Alicia....don't worry, Chubbs will be staying with me forever. He is one of my heart bunnies.

Sharon


----------



## LionheadLady (Jan 8, 2009)

Will you be brining any Jerseys that are for sale? If so what colors... My daughter is always looking for a new bunny =)


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok- for my obsessive compulsiveness here are the ones going and their breeds (feel free to update this list):

Clevername- Silver Fox
Starlight Rabbitry- Dutch, Jersey Wooly
Revverress- English Lop
Blue Giants- Flemish Giant
Lionhed Lady- English Lop, Holland Lop, Lionheads, Jersey Wooly
DyemondRabbitry- New Zealand
Pamnock- Judging


----------



## LionheadLady (Jan 8, 2009)

I love the list! Good job! Let see how many more we can add to it! I would love to meet everyone!


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Jan 8, 2009)

I am showing mini-rex



Roger


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Jan 10, 2009)

Anybody want to post pictures of their bunnies goin' to show???

Here are some of mine:

Jr. Red Buck (10 weeks at date of Pic)







Jr. Red Doe (same age)






White buck (7 months)






White Doe (7 months)






Be sure to let me know what you think!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 10, 2009)

*He is just awesome. Thanks to him I want a one someday.*

*Starlight Rabbitry wrote: *


> Thanks Alicia....don't worry, Chubbs will be staying with me forever. He is one of my heart bunnies.
> 
> Sharon


----------



## clevername (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh I can't help myself. Unfortunately



none of my bunnies actually want to pose for me...

This is my Silver Fox buck, Homer











My doe Squirt












And my newest doe Jezebell


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh! You're bringing Silver Fox????? (Swoon! :hearts) I'm not going to bring my girls... but (with any luck!) I'm hoping to pick up a lovely littlebuck... Would love to see the Silver Fox judging!


----------



## clevername (Jan 14, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Oh! You're bringing Silver Fox????? (Swoon! :hearts) I'm not going to bring my girls... but (with any luck!) I'm hoping to pick up a lovely littlebuck... Would love to see the Silver Fox judging!



Well there's always next year!

The husband is trying to talk me into picking up a blue this convention.


----------



## Lover_Of_Lopz (Jan 14, 2009)

whair is it?


----------



## BlueGiants (Jan 14, 2009)

Lebanon Pennsylvania, February 7 and 8, 2009 at the Lebanon Valley Expo Center. Two days of shows, they expect around 12,000 entries this year!


----------



## Hudson River Rabbitry (Jan 22, 2009)

Blue Giant
Will you be bringing your Silver Fox?


----------



## dskelly328 (Jan 22, 2009)

I am also going. This is going to be our first show, we are really excited. We are bring our Havanas and maybe a a French or two. :biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone else getting excited about the Lebanon show? Spent the weekend brushing everyone, weighing, trimming nails, and making sure all the Juniors are tattooed... (whoa! Didn't realize I had missed so many! LOL! Easy to fall behind with all this cold weather.)

If anyone needs help with tattoo's, I'm bringing my tattoo pen... will be around the Flemish table and happy to help out Friday night or Saturday morning.


----------



## clevername (Feb 2, 2009)

I'm still making my final cuts. I think it'll be a small group coming along (6-7) since we'll be saving some room in the carriers. We'll be picking up some new rabbits.

Jezebell decided (of course) that now was a good time for a molt. A major one.  So I probably won't bring her.


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 2, 2009)

It went up to 40 degrees yesterday... all of mine will probably be in full moult by time I get home today! LOL! 

I just LOVE putting a moulting white Flemish Giant on the table in front of a judge and watching them get fur all over theplace and then get so disgusted, they place it last! (Funny thing, the blues don't shed the way the whites do!)


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 2, 2009)

I think my final number is only 8. I hate taking a bunch to stay over night.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 2, 2009)

Matthew got his show list together and we tattooed junior Dwarf Hotots. He's only taking 6 rabbits. He's really excited. Royalty competition starts on Friday, we go to the banquet on Saturday and Matthew will attend the youth dance Saturday night.

I'll be bringing my anatomy books and index cards to study in my spare time - I have an exam on Tuesday. 

Pam


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 2, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> It went up to 40 degrees yesterday... all of mine will probably be in full moult by time I get home today! LOL!
> 
> I just LOVE putting a moulting white Flemish Giant on the table in front of a judge and watching them get fur all over theplace and then get so disgusted, they place it last! (Funny thing, the blues don't shed the way the whites do!)


Yep, same here- I'm betting everybody is gonna shed.. too bad though cuz they have such beautiful coats right now!


----------



## LionheadLady (Feb 2, 2009)

We are so excited too! And of course 3 of ours went into molt too but were bringing them anyway LOL the one has white fur too & will probably place last LOL but hey its fun!

We spent the weekend tattoing & cleaning them up... I did not have any tattos on myself until yesterday. Now I have one LOL How people can get them is beyond me they HURT LOL Poor buns! I am now sporting a . on my middle finger LOL OUCHIES!

Looking forward to meeting everyone! 

Blue, will you have any bucks for sale? I have a friend looking for a nice Flemish buck. Let me know.


----------



## clevername (Feb 2, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> I just LOVE putting a moulting white Flemish Giant on the table in front of a judge and watching them get fur all over theplace and then get so disgusted, they place it last!


Ha ha ha!

I could always bring her for the laugh factor. She's started molting at the very tip of her nose and along her sides. She looks like she's got a big dent in her forehead. I keep saying I should rename her shovelhead.:biggrin2:


----------



## Revverress (Feb 2, 2009)

Whoo, four more days! I'm leaving Friday so I can get up there and do the breed ID and judging contests. I'm excited, but very nervous; I haven't had time to study at all. I guess I'll be cramming during the drive up. This is my first time competing in any sort of contest like this, so I'm not quite sure what to expect.

My buns had all just got out of bad molts- their fur had come back in just perfect. And after a weekend of gorgeous, warm weather, they're all molting again. hwell:Figures. I'm still just taking my two English Lop does and the one Rhinelander, so I shouldn't be too overwhelmed getting them cleaned up for the show.

I'm really excited. Last year, Lebanon was only my second show ever, and I was crazy overwhelmed and freaking out. I'm hoping this time around, I can get it together and have a blast. 

Holly


----------



## LionheadLady (Feb 2, 2009)

My daughter is showing her Elop for the 1st time! She is looking forward to showing him! She will be busy with him & hollands! She has a friend helping her out in the wool room with lions & woolies. 

we'll be sooooooo busy! But were excited!


----------



## LionheadLady (Feb 2, 2009)

*Revverress wrote: *


> Whoo, four more days! I'm leaving Friday so I can get up there and do the breed ID and judging contests. I'm excited, but very nervous; I haven't had time to study at all. I guess I'll be cramming during the drive up. This is my first time competing in any sort of contest like this, so I'm not quite sure what to expect.
> 
> My buns had all just got out of bad molts- their fur had come back in just perfect. And after a weekend of gorgeous, warm weather, they're all molting again. hwell:Figures. I'm still just taking my two English Lop does and the one Rhinelander, so I shouldn't be too overwhelmed getting them cleaned up for the show.
> 
> ...


Are you showing in Youth?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, thread hijack! I heard RHINELANDER and I need pictures!!!

You may now continue with your regularly scheduled thread. *Good luck everybody!*


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 2, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Ok, thread hijack! I heard RHINELANDER and I need pictures!!!
> 
> You may now continue with your regularly scheduled thread. *Good luck everybody!*


Have to agree! They are so pretty!


----------



## pamnock (Feb 2, 2009)

*Revverress wrote: *


> Whoo, four more days! I'm leaving Friday so I can get up there and do the breed ID and judging contests. I'm excited, but very nervous; I haven't had time to study at all. I guess I'll be cramming during the drive up. This is my first time competing in any sort of contest like this, so I'm not quite sure what to expect.
> 
> out. I'm hoping this time around, I can get it together and have a blast.
> 
> Holly




Are you also doing royalty Holly?

PaSRBA breed ID contest has you identify both the registration and show room variety, 4 or 6 class as well as the name of the breed. You'll be doing both rabbits and cavies.



Pam


----------



## Revverress (Feb 2, 2009)

@LionheadLady- Yep, I'll be showing youth, and I'll also be entering the specialty show. 

For the Rhinelander fans, this is Tamale:














That black mark in his ear would be his tattoo that I marked out haha.

Those pictures are a month or two old, so he's bigger now [but still just as molty, ugh]. I co-own him with a friend, and as gorgeous as he is, he's a handful. Such a feisty brat.


Pam- No, I'm not doing Royalty. Maybe next year though.

Wow, I didn't know I had to know the varieties and classes... Looks like I've got a lot more studying to do! Thanks for letting me know!

Do you know if we're allowed to use our standards during the judging? Memorizing standards is giving me a headache... 

Holly


----------



## LionheadLady (Feb 2, 2009)

*Revverress wrote: *


> @LionheadLady- Yep, I'll be showing youth, and I'll also be entering the specialty show.
> 
> For the Rhinelander fans, this is Tamale:
> 
> ...


My daughter will be showing with you in the youth English Lops! It is her 1st time showing him She got him for Christmas! 

He will be in the Open Spec class too. 

We'll look for you!


----------



## Revverress (Feb 2, 2009)

> My daughter will be showing with you in the youth English Lops! It is her 1st time showing him She got him for Christmas!
> 
> He will be in the Open Spec class too.
> 
> We'll look for you!



Great! I'll look forward to meeting you guys.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 3, 2009)

*Revverress wrote: *


> Pam- No, I'm not doing Royalty. Maybe next year though.
> 
> Wow, I didn't know I had to know the varieties and classes... Looks like I've got a lot more studying to do! Thanks for letting me know!
> 
> ...



Yes - you'll need your Standard for the judgingcontest (but not allowed for rabbit/cavy id). Judging and ID contests both include rabbits and cavies.

Remember that these 2 contests are being held Friday night.

Pam


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 3, 2009)

Didn't judging and ID used to be on Saturday too? Wow- it's been awhile! As for studying- I'd stick with ID but that's my opinion. I posted a studyguide here awhile ago... I think if you go to www.geocities.com/kallycoo you should be able to find it- it might help with those last minute cram sessions.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 3, 2009)

It used to be on Saturday with all the other royalty competition, but it was too hectic (and a long day!) for the royalty kids, somany didn't get to show their rabbits/cavies.

Pam


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 3, 2009)

I thought so- that's why I never did it at PaSRBA because ever since I started I've always shown my own. Anything that wrong was always my doing or right was the same. I just like it better that way. It's a good thing they split it up- now maybe more kids can compete!!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 5, 2009)

Leaving tomorrow around lunch time! We should be there by the time the showroom opens!!! Finally...


----------



## LionheadLady (Feb 5, 2009)

Good Luck Everyone!!!!

I hope everyone has a great time!!! We'll be in the Youth room with Hollands & Elops... In the wool room with Lions & Woolies.... And in open specialty with Elops!

We'll try to look for everyone!


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 5, 2009)

We are leaving around lunch time too... hope to be there when the showroom opens! Really looking forward to the weekend and meeting everyone!!!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 5, 2009)

Remember to have a safe trip everybody! It should be a beautiful weekend so just no speeding!


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 5, 2009)

ME??? SPEEDING???? :whistling (Have you sseen me drive?)


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 5, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> ME??? SPEEDING???? :whistling (Have you sseen me drive?)


Lol! Well, I had to drive last year through Harrisburg... never! I hate that. But my hubby is from Florida and sometimes he scares me even worse- I think I'll just sleep... or wear a mask....


----------



## LionheadLady (Feb 5, 2009)

Were leaving on Sat at 4am... The early bird catched the worm right? LOL 

So we'll be the ones with the tooth picks holding our eyelids open LOL We have a 2 hour drive from south jersey!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 5, 2009)

I don't blame you for waiting. Any show under 3 hours we leave that morning. Getting to this one usually takes us closer to 5


----------



## LionheadLady (Feb 5, 2009)

We drove to syracuse Ny to the nationals up there... We left at 1am LOL now lets talk about tired LOL so 4 am is like sleeping in LOL


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 5, 2009)

Wow! Yup, that's pretty freaking early for a rabbit show. I only get up at 4:00 for hunting- anything else you can forget it. Was it atleast a good show?


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL! Last year, I drove from Long Island, New York to Taylorville, North Carolina (with a stop in New Jersey to pick up a friend) in 12 hours on a Friday for a Saturday -National Specialty- showed again Sunday morning and drove home Sunday night... with a stop in New Jersey to drop off my poor shell-shocked friend. 

And yeah, I made it to work on Monday! (OK, didn't get much done... but I was here.) I love to drive. Hope to go to Michigan for the Flemish National this year... that should be 18 hours each way.


----------



## LionheadLady (Feb 5, 2009)

*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> Wow! Yup, that's pretty freaking early for a rabbit show. I only get up at 4:00 for hunting- anything else you can forget it. Was it atleast a good show?



She got BOB in both shows A & B with her lionhead jr buck... Her Jersey wooly got a BOG both A & B, she got 1st place wool in both A & B, and her Hollands did good too placing 1st in Sr does & 2nd is Sr bucks. Not too bad for a class that large for hollands LOL

I do not mind getting up & driving.. I love to drive. My daughter has a passion for her rabbits so if she is willing to dirve with me I do not mind taking her all over for shows =)

She wants to go to some new ones this year. We plan on going to Ohio, Mass, CT and maybe 1 or 2 other states. 

She has some real nice bunnies right now & loves to see how they do in different places with different breeders. This give her different compititon & some times judges that only do local shows. SO she gets new opinions.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 5, 2009)

AHH!! Too much driving!! (easily bored) We used to travel to Grand Rapids, MI before my uncle died. We'd go a couple times a year and it's about 8 hours from here- it wasn't too bad until you hit the michigan flats...they don't have hills!!!!! 

I think my longest trip was to North Carolina with a church group. I could never imagine having to go somewhere like florida or california... I'm not a very good traveler.


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 5, 2009)

My mom and I used to show together too and it was alot of fun to share something like that. Actually, she's looking to get back in with her satins which would be great. It's wonderful that you and your daughter can share something so special.


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 5, 2009)

I am leaving at about 2pm on Friday....have to work in the morning. That should put me there at about 7:30pm depending on NYC traffic.

I am showing Dutch and Jersey Woolies in Open. Most of the Dutch and Wooly breeders know me so just ask for Sharon  If anyone finds BlueGiants, she knows me too! 

I look forward to meeting all of you and hope everyone drives safe!

Sharon


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 9, 2009)

How did it go for everybody?!!

We bought two new ones- sold two babies. Our red sr. buck won both times- good thing I talked hubby into taking him. The babies also did pretty well.

I took two Sr. White bucks- both were in the top 10 each time out of 17. I was pretty happy considering the breeders that showed up are so tough!! I should look to see what their standings are but I know I have all of their lines in my stock at home- the cheapest rabbit they were selling was $75 but all the others I looked at were $100 juniors... geez... I thought my $40 was asking too much!

How'd everbody else do?


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 9, 2009)

We had a really, reallygreat time. It was really a pleasure to chat with Gingers_Giants and Clevername! Got to meet Lionheadlady (whose daughter did spectacular, especially with her E-lop!!!!) So cool to finally meet people that I've chatted with on RO!

I got 2 new Silver Fox bucks (a Jr. and a Sr.) and a Jr. Doe! Wheee! Can't wait to have lil Silver Fox babies around here! I got to watch the Silver Fox judging both days, and got a much better feel for the breed.

My Blue Flemish did pretty good, 2 shows on Saturday (Open and Specialty) I took Best Opp Variety- Blue in the Open show with a Sr. Doe and Best Blue in the Specialty...with a 4 month old baby!!!!! A really lovely day! (Sunday, my bunnies were a little out of sorts and several wouldn't sit still! Poor table manners!) 

I was surprised to find out that what I thought was my best blue Junior Doe got whacked by the gender Fairy and is now a buck! UGH! But it's OK... she-now-a-he, Nebula, is still a very promising young blue. 

Sharondid really well with her Dutch! Will try to post photo's from the show later.


----------



## dskelly328 (Feb 9, 2009)

We also did very well. My kids got Best of Opposite with a broken Havana buck in youth on Saturday and Best of Opposite with a Jr Blue Buck we bred on Sunday, the Best of Breed both days was the same Beautiful Black doe. So now my kids are bitten by the Bunny Show bug and were happy to do bunny chores when we got home. My son also decided to pick up two Himilayans and he is very excited.


----------



## LionheadLady (Feb 9, 2009)

It was a great time!! I loved meeting blue giants! It is so cool to put a face with a name =)

My daughter did wonderful!! Her elop on Sunday took BOB! She was thrilled! She also got a 1st with him on Sat. She took him in the open spec class & got 2 seconds. His brother from the same litter won both! The judges all said he is an awesome buck with great body & in a few months he is gonna be something to look out for. IN the best 6/8 class the judge said he would have loved to picked him because he is one of the nicest elops he has seen but he was to young to compete with the satin that was on the table. He pulled us aside & told us what a great buck we had there & that he would have picked him & it was a tough decision! This coming from the vice president of the lop club of america was so cool!

She got BOSB with her lionheads in both youth shows & in both specialty shows! 

Her jersey woolys did good with a couple of 1st, 2, 3 & 4th places!

Her Hollands lops did awesome considering the class was HUGE! Sr bucks had 60 bunnies in it & she took 2nd place! Not too shabby. She also got a 3rd with a sr doe, & 3 & 4 with two jr bucks. In the brokens she took some 3rd & 4ths too. That is a great accomplishment for hollands!

So it was a great time for us but I am so tired & dead beat from the show! Iwas out like a light by 8:30 pm! Now I am so sore from running around to all 3 rooms every 5 minutes so she did not miss a class! I had to juggle 1 class around but the people that run the show were great & helped out! They had to move the elop youth class behind some others because they had the open spec elop class going on at the same time. 

My daughter said to me this morning, Mom I still can't believe I got a leg with him his 1st time out!!!! She was still beeming with the excitement of the show!

Soooooo when is the next show???? LOL =)


----------



## Revverress (Feb 9, 2009)

Saturday was awesome. My opal doe, who had literally just turned senior 3 days before the show, took BOSV in the specialty and BOS in youth. I chatted a bit with the specialty judge before I had to rush my buns down to youth [the judge there was getting tired of waiting for everyone...], and he gave some nice comments about how she's got potential. Very exciting.  Tris, her mother, did horrible. She was one of the first off the table in the specialty, and she was next to last in her youth class. She's more brood-doe type anyway; I just wanted to hear her comments next to her daughter's. And of course the Rhineladner won his class of 1 lol.

Of course nobody ate Saturday night, so Sunday the girls got knocked down a lot on flesh condition. Tris managed to place 5th in her class in the specialty, though.

LionheadLady, I think I may have run into you for a split second on Sunday? I exchanged cards with a woman whose daughter had a tort black ELop... Anyway, tell your daughter congrats on her Lop's win! That is so exciting.

I chatted with Pam for a while on Sunday about Himilayans [my mother's trying to walk in into getting another pet... How sad is that? ], and I spent a lot of time in the wool room drooling over the English Angoras. I've been bitten by the angora bug!

What a great way to kick off the show season- Can't wait to do it again next year! 

Holly


----------



## clevername (Feb 9, 2009)

I have to say I really enjoyed myself at PaSRBA. I bumped into BlueGiants and got to talk with a lot of other really reputable breeders. I learned a lot and really got my money's worth.

My Homer took BOB for Silver Fox on Saturday and placed 2/9 on Sunday. So this month he's going to sire some babies for us. I ended up leaving my molting doe at home and Squirt (my other doe) ended up having fairly good type, but I'll have to select for better fur quality.

My red Satin Angora took best in her class and missed out on a leg by one rabbit. I sold her sister to a 4Her the day before and just got word she took BOB in Youth on Sunday.

To top it all off I sold 4 rabbits and bought 4 more. I now carry Americans---I'll probably post more about them later. 

It was a QUITE a busy weekend for me!


----------



## pamnock (Feb 9, 2009)

We had a lot of fun. I was busy judging, so I didn't get to talk to as many people as I would have liked to, but I was glad I got to meet Holly.

Matthew had a lot of fun, and won PaSRBA Prince. He really enjoyed the youth dance and spending time with his friends.

We had a 7 hour trip home, so we're rather tired today.

I believe there were over 7,000 rabbit/cavy entries on Sat. (less on Sun.) A lot of animals went over the tables this weekend!

Pam


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 9, 2009)

I spoke with Brian and he said there were 7,500 entriesfor Saturday and 4,500 for Sunday. 12,000 entries for two days! ABSOLUTELY INCREDIBLE!!!! Numbers were slightly up from last year.

Pam, you were SO busy! Tried to say Hello, but didn't want to interupt! Congrats to Matthew! (Is it going to be tough living with the new Prince?)


----------



## LionheadLady (Feb 9, 2009)

*Revverress wrote: *


> Saturday was awesome. My opal doe, who had literally just turned senior 3 days before the show, took BOSV in the specialty and BOS in youth. I chatted a bit with the specialty judge before I had to rush my buns down to youth [the judge there was getting tired of waiting for everyone...], and he gave some nice comments about how she's got potential. Very exciting.  Tris, her mother, did horrible. She was one of the first off the table in the specialty, and she was next to last in her youth class. She's more brood-doe type anyway; I just wanted to hear her comments next to her daughter's. And of course the Rhineladner won his class of 1 lol.
> 
> Of course nobody ate Saturday night, so Sunday the girls got knocked down a lot on flesh condition. Tris managed to place 5th in her class in the specialty, though.
> 
> ...


Holly you did run into us! I could not remember your screen name. I told my daughter to ask for you but she is way to shy! I think you may have even held her elop. He was getting all jumppy & a girl helped her out... Was that you? I know I did exchange cards with you! We were talking about you guys at dinner last night =)

We would love to get a doe from you! You opal doe is awesome too! We watched her in the specialty class!

Looking forward to meeting you again!


----------



## paul2641 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm so jealous of you all!


----------



## Starlight Rabbitry (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry didn't get to meet any of you.....got way too hectic with 3 breeds. My mom showed my woolies for me (did I mention she doesn't know rabbits). She did fine. 

My dutch did very well all weekend. They placed in the top 4 in their classes and my steel jr. doe took Best Opposite of Breed on Sunday! I was thrilled as there were a TON of Dutch.

Got to see Cathy (BlueGiants) all weekend....if any of you got the opportunity to meet her, she is such a wonderful person. I have the pleasure of seeing her at many shows!

Sharon


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2009)

Congratulations! It sounds like a lot of you did great on the show tables. Did anyone take pictures?


----------



## polly (Feb 9, 2009)

waiing for pics  congrats to everyone who placed and won  one day i will need to get over for one of your big shows I know a few people who go over to america and take rabbits in fact some of the same line of chin nethies that I have are over there somewhere


----------



## Revverress (Feb 9, 2009)

*LionheadLady wrote: *


> Holly you did run into us! I could not remember your screen name. I told my daughter to ask for you but she is way to shy! I think you may have even held her elop. He was getting all jumppy & a girl helped her out... Was that you? I know I did exchange cards with you! We were talking about you guys at dinner last night =)
> 
> We would love to get a doe from you! You opal doe is awesome too! We watched her in the specialty class!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you again!


I think that was me.  Black tort bunny, right?

I'll let you know when I have babies; I probably won't be breeding until June when I get my new cages, but I may do a repeat breeding that got me my opal girlie, plus my original pair's breeder has offered me a breeding to her awesome top buck. Thanks for the nice comments on my opal girl. 

Let me know when/where your next show is. I'd love to get a good look at your daughter's buck, and to formally meet you. lol

I actually didn't get many pictures, but did anyone else see the black and tan hares? They were -gorgeous-; I snapped a few pictures, but the photos don't do them any justice:














Holly


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 9, 2009)

Some photo's that I took at the Pennsylvania State Rabbit Breeders Convention:

Setting up the tables and coops:






It got real crowded, real fast!











Getting the rabbits on the table:






Judging the Rex:





Judge Pam Nock:


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 9, 2009)

See how stressful it is to be a show rabbit? (Silver Fox)





Magpie:








Fawn Flemish Giant:






Judging Flemish:





A girl has to get her beauty rest:





Coming out to look around:


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 9, 2009)

Blue Flemish Giant:





White Junior Flemish Doe:





Judging Silver Fox (front table) and Flemish (Back table):


----------



## pamnock (Feb 9, 2009)

Judge Pam Nock:







My arms really started to hurt from judging those big rabbits most of the day on Saturday (each of those big mammas has to be lifted up over the table and handed back to the exhibitor)- I'm glad I did Jersey Woolies almost all day Sunday!



Pam


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 10, 2009)

Pam, you were doing a great job with those lops! You had some nice rabbits cross your table.

Brad Boyce's carpal tunnel started acting up while he was doing 244 Flemish on Saturday! (He couldn't lift them over the boxes, so he put them at the end of the table for us to retrieve.)


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Feb 10, 2009)

That looks like so much fun! Congrats to everyone on the show! 

I love those hares! :hearts:

and now you have SILVER FOX? Cathy! awesome!


----------



## pamnock (Feb 10, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> Pam, you were doing a great job with those lops! You had some nice rabbits cross your table.
> 
> Brad Boyce's carpal tunnel started acting up while he was doing 244 Flemish on Saturday! (He couldn't lift them over the boxes, so he put them at the end of the table for us to retrieve.)



One of the judges was joking with me, saying that I was going to have the Flemish on Sunday. :surrender



Did anyone else stay at the "Quality" Inn? We were in one of the old wings and didn't have any heat - we had to go buy an electric heater for our room ssdThey didn't have any other rooms available).



Here's Matthew (PaSRBA Prince) pictured with the 2009 PaSRBA royalty court . . .

(Front, right)









Pam


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, we stayed at the Quality too.And we were in the oldrow at the back. No hot water- (I hate cold showers), couldn't shut the heat OFF, bathroom door did not shut tight... less than stellar accommodations.

Matthew looks so SERIOUS! LOL! You should be very proud of him!


----------



## pamnock (Feb 10, 2009)

There were SO many complaints about the Quality. One judge was relocated to another hotel because there was no heat in her room. There was also an exhibitor with no heat (she left to go to another hotel).

Another judge's room was filthy (urine on the toilet, floor dirty, etc.)

I did also hear of others whose rooms were too hot, or who didn't have hot water. Thank goodness we had hot water - we ran the shower to steam heat our room for a while LOL

This has been my 3rd recent bad stay at a Quality Inn. The headquarters is going to be receiving a "quality" letter from me!

Matthew said he's like to start studying for his registrar's license, so I ordered the study guide yesterday and he's going to be getting down to some serious studying. 

Pam


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 10, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> One of the judges was joking with me, saying that I was going to have the Flemish on Sunday. :surrender
> Pam


What's that? You want to do the Flemish next time???? No problem! I can put in a request for you! LOL! You have never done one of our Specialties!


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 10, 2009)

*pamnock wrote: *


> There were SO many complaints about the Quality. One judge was relocated to another hotel because there was no heat in her room. There was also an exhibitor with no heat (she left to go to another hotel).
> 
> Another judge's room was filthy (urine on the toilet, floor dirty, etc.)
> 
> ...




My lettersarealready written. One to the hotel and one to PaSRBA. I really thinktheyneed to find a different hotel.


Tell Matthew good luck. I think he will be awesome!


----------



## pamnock (Feb 10, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> *pamnock wrote: *
> 
> 
> > One of the judges was joking with me, saying that I was going to have the Flemish on Sunday. :surrender
> ...



Just let me know a year in advance so I can start working out with weights. LOL

Pam


----------



## pamnock (Feb 10, 2009)

*BlueGiants wrote: *


> My lettersarealready written. One to the hotel and one to PaSRBA. I really thinktheyneed to find a different hotel.



There are 2 new hotelsthat are supposed to be going in across from the show complex. Hope it's done by next year!



Pam


----------



## RAL Rabbitry (Feb 10, 2009)

The people I was traveling with complained about no hot water and were refunded the money for the whole night.
Roger


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 10, 2009)

When I checked out, I complained and the woman was reallyaloof and told me to take it up with management! So I will...

2new hotels would be very nice, but what will they be charging for a night? Prices keep going up and it's getting expensive to travel to shows... Maybe if the PaSRBA makes an agreement with them,we'd get special rates.


----------



## pamnock (Feb 10, 2009)

We weren't able to speak to management (not available) - but Quality Inndoes have a guarantee - if you are not happy, and they can not resolve the issue, then the room is free. I complained a couple times on Saturday and they were not able to fix the heater in my room.

I was told that PaSRBA would not be charged for my room. 



Pam


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 10, 2009)

We stayed at the Days Inn in Jonestown- have for 3 years and it's always been pretty nice there. Nice pic of the NZ table! Lol- that show lasted forever.


----------



## BlueGiants (Feb 10, 2009)

*DyemondRabbitry wrote: *


> We stayed at the Days Inn in Jonestown- have for 3 years and it's always been pretty nice there. Nice pic of the NZ table! Lol- that show lasted forever.


There did seem to be a LOT of them white NZ's! LOL! I'm just sorry I didn't take picturesin the Youth area or the Wool room... well, pics from the Wool room would have probably been a little fuzzy anyway!


----------



## DyemondRabbitry (Feb 10, 2009)

Oh yes, but they were all pretty nice. It was great to see Sam Rizzo actually showing. He set up beside us and it was a hoot


----------

